# Best Air Cooler for LGA1366



## Bond_Killer (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello all,

Recently my dad purchased me a used Coumputer with Following Configuration from Pune & i made some recent upgradations.

Proc : Intel i7 920 3.06GHz LGA 1366 [stock cooler]
Mobo : Gigabyte X58 UD3R
RAM: Corsair XMS3 3X2GB 1600MHz
HDD: Seagate 500GB 7200RPM [not sure of the cache size]
GPU: GTX570
SMPS: CM Silent Pro 600
Case: CM HAF 932
Monitor: Dell 2409 24inch.
Keyboard: Roccat Arvo
Mouse: Roccar Pyra
UPS : APC 1.2KVa

I purchased
Speaker: Bose Companion Series III 2.1
Phsx GPu: Zotac Geforce 9800GT 1GB [3 years old used with C2D]

I'm a newbie & i want to overclock it. Guide me step by step to overclock it.
So please suggest me a good air cooler or water cooler & Fan Controller from the below.

Cooler Master
1. Cooler Master V6GT
2. Cooler Master V8
3. Cooler Master V10

Corsair
4. Corsair Air Series A70
5. Corsair H50 Water Cooler
6. Corsair H70 Water Cooler

Thermalright
7. Silver Arrow
8. Venomous X-Silent Edition
9. HR-02

Zalman
10. Zalman CNPS10x Extreme

Noctua
11. Noctua NH-D14

Xigmatek
12. Thor Hammer

Misc
13. Prolimatech Megahalem

Is NZXT Sentry II worth of Rs. 1700 ?

Note: Budget is not a concern, but should fit my case & Want to buy it asap, because i don't know, when my father will say no to this things.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

You will not need anything more than venomous X honestly. Grab an ocz freeze and a decent enough 120mm fan for the heatsink. 

You're on your own as far as overclocking is concerned. Spoon feeding kills the fun to overclock anyways. There are OC softwares bundled with the board so if I were you I would start using that. There are many overclocking basic guide specifically for LGA1366 nicely explained. Google it out. If you don't know what you're doing, go back and do more research. There's no crash course in overclocking so take your time in learning the basics first.


----------



## Bond_Killer (Feb 25, 2011)

" I heard Venomous X is worst than thermalright Ultima 120."

On what source Venomous X is best, just let me know.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't hear- read. Read from proper sources:
 Thermalright Venomous X CPU Cooler Review. Page 6 - X-bit labs
*www.guru3d.com/article/thermalright-venomous-x-review/8

You buy fans, and they turn expensive. That's where noctua u12pse2 stands tall. Or else its Venomous X all the way. Basically venomous X is nothin different from the TRUE120-A (not the extreme version). You really don't need anything gigantic as D14.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

sorcy whats the price of venomous x?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

Close to where U12PSE2 is priced currently.


----------



## Bond_Killer (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot Mr. Sorcerer,

these are the coolers i have finalized after complete study.

Sorted Priority-wise
1. Thermalright Venomous X Silent.

2. Thermalright Silver Arrow

3. Noctua NH-D14 

& atlast the water cooler H70. 

I have visited the market today & checked the prices.

But please let me know does thermalright Venomous x Silent comes with a LGA 1366 retention kit or not.

I have checked Primeabgb & thinking of ordering it, but before that please let me know the above.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 26, 2011)

Noctua NH-d14 is a good one but if sorcerer says Venomous X is better then it must be!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 26, 2011)

Re-prioritise in this manner:
#1 Noctua U12PSE2

#2. Thermaltake Venomous-X+ a 120mm fan
Don't bother with the rest.


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

Keep NHD14 out of the mix. Far from it. That thing is crazy. Just not worth the PITA vs. the performance. Unless you have a full tower, which you do. I regret mine.

God knows why they made this part.


----------



## Bond_Killer (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks both,

Once again, Noctua NH D14 performs better than Venomous in the below link.

*www.guru3d.com/article/thermalright-venomous-x-review/6

So whats wrong with Noctua then, is it the problem with the Mounting, where RAMs like dominator heatspread has to be removed or something.

But Does Venomous X comes with a LGA1366 Retention Kit.

Cooler:

Thermalright Venomous-X Fanless Aluminum

Additional Fans :

Thermalright X-Silent 140 System Fan

Can i buy these fans ??


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2011)

Noctua NH-D14 or Thermalright Silver Arrow.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

I would say that you can consider liquid cooling solution. Look at corsair H 50 and H 70. I am suggesting you this as you have a good case, since budget is not a problem for you. Also CoolIT ECO seem to be a good option.

Yes, I do know your title says air cooler. But I just wanted to suggest it as an added option.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2011)

Avoid those 2 coolers. CoolIT stopped selling cooling hardware officially and became a RnD partner for Corsair.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Avoid those 2 coolers. CoolIT stopped selling cooling hardware officially and became a RnD partner for Corsair.



Oh I did not know that. And avoid what 2 coolers? H 50 and H 70?


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2011)

@Lordirecto : Refer post no 11 by Bond_Killer, you may not like the reviews.

BTW good that you have got yourself a H70 finally.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

@dep: Yeah. I do not like coolers with no fans. You are correct.

Im expecting a lot from the H70 that I have ordered


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2011)

@Lord: H70 is a awesome cooler, no doubt about it.

But i have seen some few *air coolers* beating H70 with huge temperature margin as well as Fan noise was absolutely less than H50 or H70.

Specially Noctua NH-D14 or Prolima Megahalem or Thermaltake Silver Arrow.

Anyway corsair is also a specialist in this field & h70 is not a bad cooler in terms of price & overclocking headroom.

Regarding the photos : Please refer this link

How to Photograph your Rig -UPDATED- - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

This crazy guy is having the same Cabinet as you expect to get. Hope it will increase your curiosity level.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 4, 2011)

^ LOL! Yeah. I am more impatient than curious, tbh. SMC and itdepot are taking their time as if they are on a evening stroll.

Also thanks for that photography tut


----------

